
Free the facts - a set on Flickr - jbrun
http://flickr.com/photos/davegray/sets/72157612691100488/
======
peregrine
This is a cause all hackers can get behind. Unless of course their site
profits in selling access to these journals.

Even though I have access to these journals they might as well be worthless.
The sites for searching are poorly constructed and terribly organized. Many
times only an abstract is truly available and often is to vague to gain and
understanding.

Google Scholar is a god-send though, my professors love it.

------
streety
Peer review isn't the problem. It is as important today as it was a hundred
years ago.

The problem is the way in which it is paid for in the majority of journals.
There has been a trend to enable the original researcher to bear the costs of
reviewing and making available their research but this can cost several
hundred pounds and is rarely covered by grants. For an impoverished PhD
student / PostDoc the money isn't always there.

------
seldo
This is wonderful. Informative, entertaining, insightful. Where's the dropbox
to say so? Oh, this isn't Slashdot.

